# BMW Art Cars take to the Web - View the legendary collection as a virtual video tour



## bodycustom1 (Aug 26, 2010)

*my art car*

my art car is not just paint.
It is a metal sculpture -
A 2004 330 CI-
crippled in an accident-
brought back to life-
A car - truck UTE
I call it my german el camino

2021customs.com
128east.com
skip miller and family
artisans and capitalists paying our own way since 1956


----------

